# Kangertech Dripbox



## WARMACHINE (20/3/16)

Can vendors please give an estimate if and when this device will be available in RSA ?

I see it being available overseas in the next few days


----------



## Lehan (20/3/16)

From what I've heard 1st week in April. Interested in vendors feedback...

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

I think there are a lot of hard working vendors taking a break over the weekend! But there is little doubt that in a week or two they will be popping up at a few vendors!


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think there are a lot of hard working vendors taking a break over the weekend! But there is little doubt that in a week or two they will be popping up at a few vendors!


I ask, so I don't go an buy an import if they going be locally available. Also don't want to be in a position where there are all local stock is pre-sold, and then I have to wait another 2-4 weeks for imports


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I ask, so I don't go an buy an import if they going be locally available. Also don't want to be in a position where there are all local stock is pre-sold, and then I have to wait another 2-4 weeks for imports



I have no doubt there will be plenty to go around shortly and no need to do an import... I used to do a lot of imports but of late the vendors are really getting their act together and importing is just more costly and a hassle.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have no doubt there will be plenty to go around shortly and no need to do an import... I used to do a lot of imports but of late the vendors are really getting their act together and importing is just more costly and a hassle.


Definitely, I always support local first, and especially the local vape vendors, they are doing such a great job. They haven't been swallowed up by the general bad service that plagues RSA industries

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (21/3/16)

They will be here soon. Possibly this week but maybe next week with all the public holidays

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/3/16)

Sir Vape said:


> They will be here soon. Possibly this week but maybe next week with all the public holidays


Awesome, please put me down for a white model, happy to pay deposit.


----------

